

Merging PDFs With PDFBox - ossreleasefeed
http://opensourcereleasefeed.com/article/show/merging-pdf-s-with-pdfbox
Merging Portable Document Format documents using PDFBox couldn't be simpler. The developer(s) of PDFBox has taken care of all of the hard work and encapsulated it in one class of their Application Programming Interface. All you need to do is use it.
======
ableal
This past week I needed to extract+merge PDF pages, looked around a bit. From
my notes:

(PDF tools, pdftk 2006, toolkit is win/linux cli)

<http://www.pdfhacks.com/pdftk/>

<http://www.softpedia.com/get/Office-tools/PDF/GUIPDFTK.shtml>

(using PyPDF)

[http://pieceofpy.com/index.php/2009/03/05/concatenating-
pdf-...](http://pieceofpy.com/index.php/2009/03/05/concatenating-pdf-with-
python/)

(2 from softpedia, freeware - Junko OK, 1.3 MB zip)

[http://www.softpedia.com/get/Office-tools/PDF/silkodyssey-
PD...](http://www.softpedia.com/get/Office-tools/PDF/silkodyssey-PDF-
Merge.shtml)

<http://www.softpedia.com/get/Office-tools/PDF/Junko.shtml>

(uses C# free lib <http://itextsharp.sourceforge.net/>)

(Mac: PDFLab at:)

<http://www.iconus.ch/fabien/>

------
chime
This is a Java solution. If you want to create PDFs in PHP, FPDF (
<http://www.fpdf.org/> ) works great and has tons of addons. The library FPDI
( <http://www.setasign.de/products/pdf-php-solutions/fpdi/> ) uses FPDF and is
probably the closest thing to PDFBox in PHP when it comes to working with
existing PDFs.

A few years ago I wrote a library using FPDF + FPDI that can overlay barcodes
on existing PDFs: <http://chir.ag/projects/pdfb/> and it has proven to be a
very stable and capable setup. We use this at my work to generate over 10,000
pages of PDFs daily from a tiny Apache server.

~~~
w1ntermute
And here's a library for Python: <http://pybrary.net/pyPdf/>

